# Winthrop Police



## ponyboy (Sep 10, 2004)

I received a card today from Winthrop . It said they are hiring 10 reserves. My question is how is that department, and do they send reserves to a full time academy? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

WoW, didn't take long for this thread to start up. I too received a card today. Most of the P.O.'s in Winthrop are good shit. But, ask anyone that lives in Winthrop, this town SUCKS when it comes to money. #-o


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 10, 2004)

Anybody else?


----------



## A12 (Mar 1, 2005)

I also got a card,the officers are okay,but the pay the town gives is not a whole lot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Provided you can afford it, take any position offered, as you can always "upgrade" later.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

This is a civil service reserve position which means you will get a FT position if you wait(guaranteed). You can out yourself to a FT academy as a reserve and then lateral out.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 10, 2004)

So they don't send reserves to a FT academy?


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

That means they should send out twentyone cards? What day did they hit the mail?


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Uxbridge pays their reserves $10.00 an hour...They too are civil service....The town is small and usually has about 3 guys on including a sgt. 

At 10 bucks an hours you can go work for Securitas and make more....however, like Delta and J809 said, if you can duke it out with the crappy pay and make it up in details or whatever, it may be worth the wait as the CS towns with reserves hire FTers from their reserve list. If you're not willing to take the crappy pay for a police job in the this state you're crazy....wait it out and it will be well worth it....Eventually you will get hired as a FTer....just a matter of time.


----------



## Rabbit (Jan 11, 2007)

my opinion is who the hell cares about the money, you can definitely make it back up on the other end with details. Plus, being a reserve is like a really long interview for a full time position.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Im curious how you guys got cards with the situation with the Cops from the municipal police who did not get on with the merger. I thought they were considered layoffs and would get first dibs on all CS jobs in the state.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

I believe they only get cards for FT positions.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Not to step on toes but, why would they give cards to the munis who couldn't pass the tests for Boston?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

misconceived said:


> Not to step on toes but, why would they give cards to the munis who couldn't pass the tests for Boston?


*ALL* the Munis were technically laid-off; those who passed all the roadblocks the Boston PD created were taken as lateral transfers, there was no "merge" as has been reported.

The Munis who didn't get the lateral to Boston PD will stay on-top of the CS list for the next 2 years. If they're not hired by another CS department by then, they'll be expunged from the CS list.

If history is any indicator, they'll all be picked-up by the Transit Police (ask the Brockton cops who were laid-off in the early 90's), but all the CS departments who must send cards to the laid-off Munis are under no obligation to actually appoint them.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

ponyboy said:


> So they don't send reserves to a FT academy?


Correct, they don't. Once hired to FT, then you go to the FT academy.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

wgciv, I thought that might be the case, wasnt sure. I am waiting for a card for a p.d in Central, Ma. I work for a non CS agency, I am sure they will be flooded with cards from pds in the Boston/Brockton area.


----------



## copper24 (Oct 24, 2006)

Does the reserve list come from the civil service test they took 2 years ago? So whoever scores the highest will get onto the reserves over there? just wondering im new to this stuff.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

copper24 said:


> Does the reserve list come from the civil service test they took 2 years ago? So whoever scores the highest will get onto the reserves over there? just wondering im new to this stuff.


 YES!


----------



## copper24 (Oct 24, 2006)

thanx!! you work for winthrop?


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

It really isn't as cut and dry with who scores the highest. Departments call for different list depending on what they are looking for. Ex: Spanish speaking, females, etc. Then you have the interview process, this is where they try to knock out the useless people. The last list that Winthrop called for, the "number 1" candidate on the list had his license suspended 3 times. High score doesn't mean you are in.


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

Anyone know what type of service weapon they carry i.e glock or sig?


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

They had Beretta's, but they just recently switched over to the new S&W .40 cal


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks. Do you have info on what kind of shifts and assignments i.e desk duty?


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

My guess is be ready to be a night owl. Desk is run by Sgt.'s and Lt.'s.


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

Good to know. I take it they have officers taking 911 calls.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Yes. The town is too small for dispatchers. We are a little over 1 square mile. Most people don't even realize the town is here. You fly into Logan you fly over Winthrop.


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

Anyone know how many people signed the list?


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Trying to get the number today. I know of 2 that are in the "top 10" that did not sign. Also, even though the cards said they were hiring 10, the number is rumored to have risen to 12. Time to play the waiting game.


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info again.


----------



## lab276 (Jan 20, 2007)

As someone mentioned, be careful with this "reserve" list. I was on the list for a CS dept. as the #1 candidate from an appeal I won with CS to grant me training and experience points for college police work. Well, there were 26 others who were appointed to the "reserve" list for the CS dept. at the same time. I did some leg work with CS and found out that once the candidates get "appointed" to the reserve list for the department, they no longer hold a ranking as "#1" or "#2" on the list. Since all reserves were appointed the same day, we all technically had the same "hire date" and were now ranked as a group on the dept's reserve list. This meant that the dept. could pick, IN ANY ORDER, from that reserve list to hire the candidates that they wanted. 

Just a crappy CS rule I thought I'd share.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I dont think its crappy at all and I'll explain why. If the chief has say 12 reserves and has to hire say 2 f/t slots and there are two reserves who are already f/t trained and are working for other pds f/t I think its reasonable that the chief be able to pick the f/t cops for obvious reasons. I guess I am bias as I will be in that situation soon, but I still think its reasonable.

That brings up a question I have, I read the new CS system of testing and this band system Does anyone think this will make the chances of getting hired better or just more CS crap? Thank god i'm getting hired off the 05 exam.


----------



## lab276 (Jan 20, 2007)

Sorry, I guess I should have included a few more facts on my senario to support my view. When I went to #1 on the list, I already had been on the job full-time on a non-CS department for about 5 years. In the mean time of waiting to be one of the 26 to get hired, I got promoted to Sergeant at my department. I'm not going to get into a length post of all of the politics, or all of the training/instructor certs I have had since I started that dept's process, but everyone picked before me was not academy trained.


----------



## chileanspion (Feb 7, 2007)

lab276 said:


> Sorry, I guess I should have included a few more facts on my senario to support my view. When I went to #1 on the list, I already had been on the job full-time on a non-CS department for about 5 years. In the mean time of waiting to be one of the 26 to get hired, I got promoted to Sergeant at my department. I'm not going to get into a length post of all of the politics, or all of the training/instructor certs I have had since I started that dept's process, but everyone picked before me was not academy trained.


DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU HAD, WALTHAM NEVER WANTED YOU, SO STOP WHINNING HERE ABOUT CS. IT DIDNT WORK FOR YOU BECAUSE OF REASONS YOU DON'T WANT TO BE POSTED HERE.


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't think winthrop will be hiring full time again anytime soon so why worry about it.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Winthrop has needed full time Officers for a long time, they just don't want to pay for them. The only reason they are calling for a reserve list is because they finally realized there is only 1 reserve remaining.


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

Any idea when the interviews will begin?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Winthrop does have at least one in the MBTA academy right now. I went to the SSPO with him.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Time to dredge up the thread....

Anyone else interviewing tonight?


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 10, 2004)

I had my interview last night too. I think it went OK


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

I feel the same way. The questions were "ok." I expected the majority of them but 4 on the same thing was kind of odd.


----------

